# Upgraded to Parallels 3.0, can't activate Windows



## TravisIOM (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, I had a copy of windows which I installed into Parallels 2.0, bought an activation key off Microsoft as I was now running it on my mac and not my PC. All was good.

However, the Parallels 3.0 upgrade was released so I bought that and upgraded, re-installed Windows, and now the acticvation code I bought doesn't work because I already used it when I was running 2.0. So basically, I'm running Windows on the same machine, just under a newer version of Parallels, but it thinks I'm installing onto a new machine. I've had little luck with ringing Microsoft, going through the Indian call centres and everything, so just wondering if there is anything I can do apart from buy another activation code for £60, when I already bought one. 

Thanks for any help, 
Travis


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what did you start over instead of just upgrading your 2.0 version, which would of used the same windows that you had installed already? as for the code, if ms won't give you a new one, there isn't anything we can do.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

I've never encountered such a problem myself.
You are running Windows on a different Virtual Machine now, and as you already know, it thinks you run it on a different computer.

First, really try to contact Microsoft support in your region. Explain the situation.
Then, try to register on Parallels Support forum. I'm sure there were some people who had the same problem. Ask them, or just check how a similar problem is resolved.
I think, that you'll have to get another activation key. But I'm not sure- check the forums first!


----------



## TravisIOM (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I was (and still am really) a bit new to Parallels so I didn't understand excactly what to do. Thanks for the tips though, I'll give them all a go!


----------

